# Nerd/Tech/Gaming films and documentaries



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

drop some titles or links to films you've seen and enjoyed. I'll start.

- *King of Kong* _(Two Donkey Kong competitors trying to break a record and one up eachother) _





- *Triumph of the Nerds* _( story about the creation of the computer/Bill Gates/Steve Jobs etc)_















- *Star Wars v.s Star Trek: Hollywood Rivalries* _(self explanatory)_

- *Manga Mad* _( Complete History of Manga comics and it's influence)_

- *Second Skin* _( about MMORPGs and how they can sometimes ruin people's lives)_





- *Trekkies 1 and 2* _( Self explanatory, documentary about hardcore Star Trek fans)_





- *Game On: the unauthorized history of Video games* _(self explanatory)_






....will drop some more later.....


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Pure Pwnage was a decent show. It wasn't exactly the most accessible thing to people who don't understand gaming talk and all that, and some of the jokes fell flat, but otherwise it was pretty funny.

I've seen a few World Of Warcraft documentaries on addiction, but I can't remember their names.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Pirates of Silicon Valley (1999)


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The startling true story of how an impish Fred Savage and a young autistic boy are saved from the clutches of their loving parents by a courageous game counselor at the Nintendo Power Line. Call today for the latest tips and tricks, kids!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

*King of China town *_ (about Street Fighter 4 tournaments)_


----------



## OGirly (Aug 2, 2011)

"Nerdcore Rising" has to be my favorite documentary about MC Frontalot. If you haven't heard his music check him out  Youtube "First World Problem" and you'll see what I mean ;P. 

Also, "The Gamers" is great; a bit 'low budget' but made me laugh so hard. It goes between their DnD game and them actually 'acting' out their characters etc. If you've ever been a tabletop/pen and paper gamer this movie will have you in tears ;P


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

OGirly said:


> "Nerdcore Rising" has to be my favorite documentary about MC Frontalot. If you haven't heard his music check him out  Youtube "First World Problem" and you'll see what I mean ;P.


love that song

imo there's not a lot of well-informed stuff about the tech industry and all? particularly, newspapers are just really bad at summing up what new technology means, just bad. I get the feeling people inform themselves about tech stuff if they really want to know it, I do a fair amount of research + theory of game design which involves everything like the social aspect, the psychology of horror etc.

some things I find are amazing, like this
http://www.capcom-unity.com/bigmex/blog/2010/04/06/how_to_design_a_street_fighter_character,_pt._2

oh and Pure Pwnage was awesome. they have/had a TV show now too.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

bumping for more suggestions, need to add some more stuff to my collection


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

*How the Universe Works I found to be extremely interesting, I learned a lot of things I never knew. You can watch 8 episodes on Netflix.*

http://movies.netflix.com/WiPlayer?movieid=70211549&trkid=2429432


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

zork2001 said:


> *How the Universe Works I found to be extremely interesting, I learned a lot of things I never knew. You can watch 8 episodes on Netflix.*
> 
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiPlayer?movieid=70211549&trkid=2429432


thanks... that'll fit just nicely in my documentaries collection


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

I just watched a documentary called Revolution OS about the birth and growth of GNU/Linux and open source software. It's a bit dated but if you're into this sorta thing, it's pretty interesting.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0308808/

Old favorites are

- Pure Pwnage: gets me extremely nostalgic for a time about 5 years ago when I was into games more.
- Pirates of Silicon Valley: awesome movie all around. There needs to be a sequel for 2000 - present, but I guess the story isn't finished yet.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

mooooooooooooore


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> mooooooooooooore


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Fanboys - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0489049/


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, Pirates is a classic

Steve Jobs was a prick.


Need more, preferably some video game docs


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

so are there any documentaries specifically about female gamers? _(Its a subject that I don't see addressed much)_


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

OGirly said:


> *"Nerdcore Rising" has to be my favorite documentary* about MC Frontalot. If you haven't heard his music check him out  Youtube "First World Problem" and you'll see what I mean ;P.
> 
> Also, "The Gamers" is great; a bit 'low budget' but made me laugh so hard. It goes between their DnD game and them actually 'acting' out their characters etc. If you've ever been a tabletop/pen and paper gamer this movie will have you in tears ;P


So i've finally managed to get around to this film, I'm only 5 min into it so far and wow.

this is hilarious


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

cool pinball documentary on netflix called Special When Lit. Some of those guys' pinball collections are insane


----------



## Socialnoob (May 21, 2011)

Good thread! Looking forward to watching these! 

Btw when I watched The King of Kong.. I cried. Idk if that was supposed to happen..


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children.

Does that count? It's a video game film.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hack the gibson forever


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ZOMG I love this thread! Just watched the Revolution OS the other day which was awesome. But someone already mentioned it. 
There is a very nice list of geek/hacker movies here:

http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/antivirusantispyware/tp/The-Best-Hacker-Movies.htm

I know this isn't a documentary, but I love The Guild it's a web series about MMORPG players


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Just watched *"Hackers Wanted"* a few days ago, I high recommend it.

I'm* in love* with the opening sequence


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Socialnoob said:


> Good thread! Looking forward to watching these!
> 
> Btw when I watched The King of Kong.. I cried. Idk if that was supposed to happen..


lol....it was hard NOT to feel empathy for steve man!!

Billy was such an ***..............I try my best to stay away from people like that


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Real Life *Street Fighter* combos :clap


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Flashback: NES


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

* Super Heroes United - The Complete History Of The Justice League *






*FRAG - The Movie *

_(a must watch imo, its about competitive gaming and the lives of the people involved)_


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

King of Kong is absolutely amazing. It's also on Netflix. Watch it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

squidlette said:


> King of Kong is absolutely amazing. It's also on Netflix. Watch it.


There's another documentary on Netflix, Chasing Ghosts, that includes many of the people from King of Kong, but it's nowhere near as interesting (possibly because King of Kong was constructed in such a way so as to have a clear-cut 'good guy' and 'bad guy').

There's also a documentary on Netflix that's about the history of pinball. I think it's called Special When Lit. Bonus Trivia: owning a pinball machine is a long-standing fantasy of mine.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

The good guy - bad guy part of KoK is what makes it so entertaining, I think. It's one of my go-to docus to show people who claim to hate docus. 
I will definitely look for both of those. I <3 documentaries!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

squidlette said:


> The good guy - bad guy part of KoK is what makes it so entertaining!


Oh definitely. KoK tells a story--a demure family man goes up against a flashy, somewhat vain crowd-favorite. It's sort of a pro-wrestling dynamic.

The other documentaries are somewhat more conventional. There's not really a narrative, it's more of a history lesson.


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Just watched FRAG and "Hackers wanted" both brilliant ^_^


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

*Sonic : "The History of an Icon" documentary*





*"History of Call of Duty*" *documentary*





*"History of Battlefield" documentary*




*

"History of Batman" documentary*





*"The Batman Rogue Gallery"(Villians) documentary
*





*"Revolution O" documentary*

_(documentary film that traces the twenty-year history of GNU, Linux, open source, and the free software movement.)_






*"We Are Wizards" documentary*
(This magical documentary looks at Harry Potter fans and the musical acts inspired by the novels.)


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Indie games the movie:


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Chasing Ghosts was pretty sad. It was like watching a bunch of guys reminiscing of the glory days no one remembers a la Al Bundy. Oh and one of the guy's $300K porn art collection.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

You guys might be a bit young, but before the Internet was the BBS (Bulletin Board System). I caught the end of the era in the 90's, and made my own BBS and ANSI art.

This doco is fantastic, and very nostalgic if you were ever part of the culture.











You can watch all parts on YOUTUBE obviously.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> You guys might be a bit young, but before the Internet was the BBS (Bulletin Board System). I caught the end of the era in the 90's, and made my own BBS and ANSI art.
> 
> This doco is fantastic, and very nostalgic if you were ever part of the culture.
> 
> ...


good stuff


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## drunkisnature (Jan 17, 2012)

The first one hits a little close to home.


----------

